# Levantine Arabic: to get



## Baderr243

Hello Everyone! 

I understand that the verb "Get" can only be translated based on context so that is why I would like to know of some equivalents that they use in the Levant region. 

*I get* good grades/* Yo saco* buenas notas:  

*I got* a new job/*Conseguí* _trabajo_ nuevo:

_*I got*_ your text message/*Recibí* tu mensaje : 

I want _*to get*_ more food/ Quiero *agarrar* mas comida:

Just like the Spanish language, you san see that "Get" is translated based on context which in turn would yield a different verb based on that context! I would truly appreciate assistance in putting these sentences into the Levantine or more specifically Palestinian dialect.


----------



## abdalhamid

In Palestine we use : 

I get good grades = بجيب علامات مناح
I got a new job = لقيت شغل منيح
I got you text message = وصلتني رسالتك
I want to get more food = أنا بدي أكل كمان


----------



## Baderr243

Thank you so much! Those translations really helped, especially the one regarding the getting good grades!  
واو عشان مساعدتك انا رح أضل أجيب علامات مناح بصفي وبلكن حلاقي شغل تقريبا هههههه


----------



## abdalhamid

الله ايوفقك good luck


----------



## Languagelearner123456

Can someone please provide a romanized conjugation of the verb to get in present and past tense. tHanks


----------



## elroy

abdalhamid said:


> I want to get more food = أنا بدي أكل كمان


 For this one I would say بدي آخد/أجيب كمان أكل.


----------



## badde

Languagelearner123456 said:


> Can someone please provide a romanized conjugation of the verb to get in present and past tense. tHanks



Which one? There are a few different verbs here that mean _to get_ in different situations.

_jeeb_/_jib_ (to bring/get)

_la2a _(to find/get)
_
wasal_ (to reach/arrive/get)

_akhad_ (to take/get)

abdalhamid's post in the Latin script (how it's pronounced in Lebanese):



abdalhamid said:


> In Palestine we use :
> 
> I_ get_ good grades = بجيب علامات مناح
> I* bring *(in) good grades = *bjeeb* 3alamet mne7 (3 = ayn, this sound doesn't exist in English, google the pronunciation; 7 = H sound)
> I _got_ a new job = لقيت شغل منيح
> I* found *a new job = *le-et* sheghel mnee7 (7 = H sound)
> I got you text message = وصلتني رسالتك
> Your text *reach*ed me = *wasel*etne reeseltak



I'll give you the conjugation of _jeeb_/_jib _(to bring/get).

Here's the conjugation of _jeeb_ in Syrian/Palestinian. If you're on a PC, press CTRL and hold it and then press F and type in 'bitijib.' I'm assuming it's in Syrian/Palestinian because it's from a Syrian/Palestinian textbook.

BTW, you can predict the conjugation pattern of many Arabic verbs.

At least you can predict the conjugation of regular sound verbs -- they are verbs that don't have certain letters as one of their root letters. The pattern for sound verbs will be as follows. It's in Lebanese.

*Present Tense:*

ana (I)
*b- *
enta (you, masculine)
*bt-*
ente (you, feminine)
*bt- -e*
huwwe (he)
*by-*
hiyye (she)
*bt- *
ne7na (pronounced _nehna_) (we)
*mn-*
ento (you, plural)
*bt- -o*
hinne (they)
*by- -o*

*Past Tense:*

ana
*-(e)t*
enta
*-(e)t*
ente
*-te*
huwwe
*base form*, i.e. the Past Tense _he_ form, eg. _akal_ - he ate
hiyye
*-it*
ne7na (pronounced _nehna_)
*-na*
ento
*-to*
hinne
*-o*

Just add these prefixes and suffixes to a sound verb and there's your conjugation.

Unless it's not a regular sound verb. Then these won't work. In which case, either there will be a different pattern to use or you'll have to memorize each specific conjugation individually.

How do you know if an Arabic verb is sound or not? You google it. 

It's similar to how in English there are regular and irregular verbs. For example, _walk _is a regular verb so if you want to conjugate it you just add an -_ed_ suffix and you get the Past Tense form _walked_. Meanwhile, _go_ is an irregular verb so adding an -_ed suff_ix for the Past Tense doesn't work and you have to memorize that it conjugates _went_.

Here's the Present Tense conjugation for _jeeb_. I'm basically just giving you the conjugation from the site in a Romanized script:

(b)e-
(b)t-
(b)t- -e
(b)y-
(b)t-
(m)n-
(b)t- -o
(b)y- -o

Put the prefixes at the beginning of the verb (_jeeb_) and the suffixes at the end of the verb, if applicable.

Now, I'm learning Arabic myself and I often make mistakes, so I'd wait for a native to correct my mistakes, if any.


----------



## Languagelearner123456

Ok thanks for the help so then how would I conjugate la2a in present and past tenses. Romanized script would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## badde

Languagelearner123456 said:


> Ok thanks for the help so then how would I conjugate la2a in present and past tenses. Romanized script would be greatly appreciated, thanks



Like this.


----------



## analeeh

_la2a_ is probably one of the worst verbs to pin down as a translation of 'get'. It more generally means 'find' - it's only in the context of 'get a job' ('find work') that it often means 'get'.

That conjugation is not entirely accurate for Levantine. In Syria and Lebanon, it's generally slightly irregular in that its past is _la2a_ but its present is _ylaa2i_ (its present tense acts like a form 3 verb whilst its past tense acts like a form 1). The conjugation is like this:

_ana la2eet/(b)laa2i
inte la2eet/(bi)tlaa2i
inti la2eeti/(bi)tlaa2i
huwwe la2a/(b)ilaa2i
hiyye la2et/(bi)tlaa2i
ni7ne la2eena/(mi)nlaa2i
intu la2eetu/(bi)tlaa2u
hinen la2u/(b)ilaa2u
_
Again, this varies from region to region within the Levant. Some speakers will have a short vowel instead of the _aa_ in the present, and some speakers will have _(b)alaa2i _as the first person singular and/or _(bi)nlaa2i_ as the 1pl.


----------



## Languagelearner123456

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Languagelearner123456

How would I conjugate wasal in Levantine Arabic? Both Latin and Arabic script would be appreciated.


----------



## apricots

It's wisel and in Palestinian:

بوصل/وصلت
بتوصل/وصلت
بتوصلي/وصلتي
بوصل/وصل
بتوصل/وصلت
منوصل/وصلنا
بتوصلو/وصلتو
بوصلو/وصلو

buusel / (e)wsel(e)t
(e)btuusel / (e)wsel(e)t
(e)btuusli / (e)wselti
buusel / wisel
(e)btuusel / wislat
(m)nuusel / (e)wselna
(e)btuuslu / (e)wseltu
buuslu / wislu


----------



## elroy

Who taught you that conjugation, apricots? 


apricots said:


> buusel *bawSal */ (e)wsel(e)t
> (e)btuusel *btiwSal* / (e)wsel(e)t
> (e)btuusli *btiwSali* / (e)wselti
> buusel *biwSal* / wisel
> (e)btuusel *btiwSal* / wislat
> (m)nuusel *mniwSal* / (e)wselna
> (e)btuuslu *btiwSalu* / (e)wseltu
> buuslu *biwSalu* / wislu



In some regions, the "w" is dropped: _baSal_ (which I just realized is a homonym with "onion"! ), _btiSal_, _btiSali_,...

(Minor points: In the past tense forms, it should also be _S_, not _s_; and I would use _i_, not _e_, for the vowel after _S_ in the first-person and second-person forms.)


----------



## apricots

elroy said:


> Who taught you that conjugation, apricots?



A book!!!


----------



## elroy

Either the book is flat-out wrong or you're misremembering something.  Or it's a different dialect.  I'm curious now!


----------



## analeeh

I say _buuSal, btuuSal, btuuSli_ etc, and _wéSel, wSél@t _etc. This is a normal form in Syria.

Some people say _béSal_, dropping the waaw. And some people do not drop the first vowel in the past when the stress shifts to the second syllable (_wé*Sél*@t_). Also, some people do actually say _waSal _(at the very least in set phrases like _waSlet il-fikra?)_.

I also think some people from southern Syria say _bawaSSel_ for 'I arrive' for example, at least in the present - that is, they use a _fa33al_ verb instead of a _fa3al_ one. I only use _waSSal_ as a causative of _wéSel_, though.


----------



## apricots

elroy said:


> Either the book is flat-out wrong or you're misremembering something.  Or it's a different dialect.  I'm curious now!



http://s28.postimg.org/k0ll06wrx/IMG_1848.jpg

Definitely messed up with the e instead of a.


----------



## elroy

Yes, "yuuSal" is a variant of "yiwSal."  As you noted, it's definitely an "a" not an "e"; also, the first-person singular form still has to start with "ba-."  That's a characteristic feature of Palestinian Arabic.


----------



## apricots

Don't some people say بوخد وبوكل though for 1st person?


----------



## elroy

Yes, that's a regional exception.  Don't let it lead you astray.


----------



## badde

analeeh said:


> I say _buuSal, btuuSal, btuuSli_ etc, and _wéSel, wSél@t _etc. This is a normal form in Syria.



I think this is also the normal conjugation in Lebanese. For example, in her new song روح فل Carole Samaha sings لما توصلك. Which isn't surprising, considering the similarity between Lebanese and Syrian.

But I found this conjugation in a Palestinian textbook:







Which agrees with *elroy*'s conjugation.

The usual differences in conjugation between Palestinian and Lebanese/Syrian aside, is the second conjugation also possible in Lebanese/Syrian?

EDIT:

By which I mean this one:



elroy said:


> bawSal
> btiwSal
> btiwSali
> biwSal
> btiwSal
> mniwSal
> btiwSalu
> biwSalu



I understand that initially weak verbs like _wasal_ drop the _w_, but it looks like they have two possible forms:






Which is why you get:

_waSal_ > _yuuSal
waSal_ >_ yiwSal_

(Plus the _yaSal _form *elroy* mentioned.)

Are_ both_ of these possible in Lebanese/Syrian?


----------



## yerus

analeeh said:


> _la2a_ is probably one of the worst verbs to pin down as a translation of 'get'. It more generally means 'find' - it's only in the context of 'get a job' ('find work') that it often means 'get'.
> 
> That conjugation is not entirely accurate for Levantine. In Syria and Lebanon, it's generally slightly irregular in that its past is _la2a_ but its present is _ylaa2i_ (its present tense acts like a form 3 verb whilst its past tense acts like a form 1). The conjugation is like this:
> 
> _ana la2eet/(b)laa2i
> inte la2eet/(bi)tlaa2i
> inti la2eeti/(bi)tlaa2i
> huwwe la2a/(b)ilaa2i
> hiyye la2et/(bi)tlaa2i
> ni7ne la2eena/(mi)nlaa2i
> intu la2eetu/(bi)tlaa2u
> hinen la2u/(b)ilaa2u_
> 
> Again, this varies from region to region within the Levant. Some speakers will have a short vowel instead of the _aa_ in the present, and some speakers will have _(b)alaa2i _as the first person singular and/or _(bi)nlaa2i_ as the 1pl.


Could you/anyone write these in arabic letters please? Is it بلقي بتلقي بيتلقو etc?


----------

